
Intuitive Remake Game of River Raid in HTML5 Canvas and JavaScript - joaoneto
https://github.com/joaoneto/river-raid-2k
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
joaoneto
Nice, thx

